# Coal-fired C-25 test run



## lenicheck (Jan 8, 2008)

Well, guys, it's been a long time in coming but this am, under the able tutelage of Steve Heselton and Steve Shyvers, I did my first test run of the C-25 coal-fired I've been working on for the past two years. Overall, I consider it a success - the blower and exhaust pipe work well to create a good draft and the axle pump works. Didn't run it long enough to find out if the pump keeps up because the safety relief hole wasn't big enough the release the steam fast enough. Didn't want to hurt anything. But I think I can have this guy done by the Sac'to steamup this summer. Am pretty happy.... 

Getting started - getting anxious









The first light









Good draft










First fire! 









Off the peg









Ah. Love that pollution.


















Rods are spinning...









And it didn't even blow up!


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Really cool rob, it is really a great feeling to have something come alive, especially in coal!!!!!


----------



## scubaroo (Mar 19, 2009)

Well done Rob.
Look forward to seeing it at the summer steamup.

Craig


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

Congratulations Rob! 
It's always exciting when the fan comes off and fire keeps going. 
Best, 
Tom


----------



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

Rob, 

Congratulations. The smile says it all! 

I like the oranges in the background. High here in Scranton is supposed to be 22 degrees today, but the Trolley Museum is nice and warm! 

Best regards, 

Alan


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Great work Rob!! Always nice when it works the first try!!


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Well done Rob. 
I understand that one of the required tests for G1MRA is to check that with the blower full on, that the pressure will NOT continue to increase. 
In other words, that indeed the safety valves must be able to relieve the boilers pressure and prevent it from increasing. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Spring Time and love blossoms. Congratulations Rob.


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

Rob,

congratulations from the other side of the bay. This is of course a reason to ditch us! Here the video:


Regards


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

That looks great. You are gonna love rumnning coal if you have not done so in past. Whole new adventure in live steam. Great job on the build.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Rob
Excellent craftsmanship, always good to see another engine brought to life as a "true steamer" with coal. Enjoy many moments in the near future with the locomotive pulling a good train!




Posted By lenicheck on 16 Feb 2013 09:09 PM
Well, guys, it's been a long time in coming but this am, under the able tutelage of Steve Heselton and Steve Shyvers, I did my first test run of the C-25 coal-fired I've been working on for the past two years. Overall, I consider it a success - the blower and exhaust pipe work well to create a good draft and the axle pump works. Didn't run it long enough to find out if the pump keeps up because the safety relief hole wasn't big enough the release the steam fast enough. Didn't want to hurt anything. But I think I can have this guy done by the Sac'to steamup this summer. Am pretty happy....


----------



## roadranger (Jan 6, 2008)

Outstanding job, Rob! That is a good sized boiler, should get some nice long runs out of it. 
For info, can you give us some boiler stats - firebox dimensions, and number and size(s) of flues? 

re. the safeties; just need a second safety valve installed, as per full sized engines. They were each set to 3-5psi pressure differences, so that if the first one couldn't get the pressure down the second one would open up as the pressure climbed.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulations!!! Great job Rob! As usual your craftmanship is outstanding. Really looking forward to the finished loco. Hope to see it running on my RR some day. If you can work it out we would love to have you here June 6 to 9. We will be having open house for the NMRA regional convention. This will be our only official steam-up this year but of course you are welcome anytime.


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Well done.


----------



## bobrstrong (Mar 25, 2013)

Great Job Rob. Congrats. I look forward to seeing it run at Sacramento. 
Bob A


----------

